# sad hedgehog



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

i was online looking at pictures and found this...thought it was sad as the posts are from 15 minutes ago...


__
https://flic.kr/p/491695953


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It says 15 months ago.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! that poor thing is huge! :shock: cute but HUGE!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. its sad how much they overfeed him. also, she doesn't know the word diurnal from nocturnal. The other one on the link under it seems to be okay.


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

oh sorry i guess i misread but i thought it was sad about how overfed he was.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, it's horrible.


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

* W O W.*


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

he is fat, have you seen the pics of george the hedgehog he ways like 4 or 5 pounds or something


----------

